# papier à lettre pour mail?



## ulatil (8 Juillet 2008)

Bonsoir,
j'aimerai savoir si il est possible de céer un papier à lettre dans mail ?

Je voudrais avoir une page de fond personnalisée avec un logo ou photo par exemple.

Avez vous la solution?

Merci


----------



## marc-book (8 Juillet 2008)

Je pense que si tu es sur 10.5, donc mail 3, c'est possible. Il faut aller cliquer sur *AIDE* de Mail

ou tu regardes bien le fichier joint, tu fais pareil que sur la photo et auras des solutions de questions même pas encore imaginées 

Si tu es sur Tiger (10.4) je crois que ce n'est pas possible.


----------



## Sly54 (8 Juillet 2008)

ulatil a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> j'aimerai savoir si il est possible de céer un papier à lettre dans mail ?
> 
> Je voudrais avoir une page de fond personnalisée avec un logo ou photo par exemple.
> ...



Bonsoir,

Dans Mail v3 (celui de Leopard) tu as la fonction Afficher/masquer les modèles.
Ca correspond a priori à ce que tu veux faire.

Sly54

Note du modo (à l'auteur du topic) : Les questions sur Mail (ou tout autre logiciel "internet", on doit les poser dans le forum "Internet et réseau", pas dans "Applications", comme je l'explique dans cette annonce "à lire avant de poster". On déménage !


----------

